# 1994 Jackson Kelly Std Pro MIJ - Was $400, Now $325 - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars

Not too up on shredder guitars, but 400 bucks for a 26 year old Japanese Jackson seems like a decent deal.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Diablo

Not pointy enough.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Diablo said:


> Not pointy enough.


No worries.
I’ll keep my eye out for one of these...


----------



## tomee2

I hope some young kid grabs that Jackson and proceeds to drive his parents crazy!


----------



## Budda

Thats a great deal.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Budda said:


> Thats a great deal.


There’s one just like it, posted a few hours later, asking $680.


----------



## Milkman

Budda said:


> Thats a great deal.


I'm not nuts over the body shape, but I have a Super Strat that has a neck from a Jackson Kelly and it's among my favorite necks.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I guess $400 wasn’t a good enough deal because he reposted it for $380.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





..._and_ he says the price is negotiable.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Now $350!

This is _SOOOO_ not my type of guitar but at this point, I feel bad enough that I should just buy it.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Frenchy99

2manyGuitars said:


> Now $350!
> 
> This is _SOOOO_ not my type of guitar but at this point, I feel bad enough that I should just buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


Go for it !!!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

$325

If this were any colour other than black, I’d buy it. If anyone on here is interested, I’ll pick it up and ship it for you. Let’s help this guy out. I’ve got no affiliation at all, but I just feel bad at this point.


----------



## sillyak

A black Kelly was my first guitar, after my starter, when I was in high school. I'm tempted...

@2manyGuitars how much do you figure shipping to T4L 2N9 would be?


----------



## tomee2

Ad is gone now I think...


----------



## sillyak

tomee2 said:


> Ad is gone now I think...


No still there:









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## tomee2

sillyak said:


> No still there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


I thought it was gone at $350!


----------



## Diablo

seems gone to me.


----------



## tomee2

Diablo said:


> seems gone to me.


He reposted the ad, so the first link is dead. It's still there at $325!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Sorry. Yeah, I meant to post the new link when I updated earlier.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars

sillyak said:


> A black Kelly was my first guitar, after my starter, when I was in high school. I'm tempted...
> 
> @2manyGuitars how much do you figure shipping to T4L 2N9 would be?


Let me look into it.


----------



## tomee2

The guy has that guitar, a logitech DeathMetal pedal for $50 and a Peavey Bandit 65 for $90. 
That basement must've been just screaming in the 90s.


----------



## Budda

The guitar and the amp would be a fun setup.


----------



## Diablo

If it had a case I’d reach out to see if he’d ship it, for fun..but shipping that basswood porcupine unprotected in a cardboard box seems ....epic.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Diablo said:


> If it had a case I’d reach out to see if he’d ship it, for fun..but shipping that basswood porcupine unprotected in a cardboard box seems ....epic.


You haven’t seen my packing...


----------



## Wootang

One of these has “never” sold on reverb in Canada. Weird...


----------



## Diablo

2manyGuitars said:


> You haven’t seen my packing...


response 1:
Based on all these ads I have a feeling someday I will.

alternate response: Thats what she said.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Just got some numbers and did a quick calculation.
For “Regular Parcel - 8 business days” you’re looking at about $70 with $400 insurance.
Once you go up a notch to “Xpresspost - 4 business days”, it goes to $175.


----------



## Diablo

2manyGuitars said:


> Just got some numbers and did a quick calculation.
> For “Regular Parcel - 8 business days” you’re looking at about $70 with $400 insurance.
> Once you go up a notch to “Xpresspost - 4 business days”, it goes to $175.


When I got my last guitar from Ottawa, fedex was the most cost effective,..under $50 and next day.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Diablo said:


> When I got my last guitar from Ottawa, fedex was the most cost effective,..under $50 and next day.


I’ll look into that.


----------



## tomee2

Did you buy the guitar yet?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tomee2 said:


> Did you buy the guitar yet?


Currently trying to broker a deal for another member here.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Breaking news!!!


----------



## tomee2

Nice! It also looks way better now - maybe the nice wood table sets it off better?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I gave it a quick polish. It’s got its fair share of dings and dents. Also, it’s not black. It’s dark, metallic purple.


----------



## tomee2

Well that's a nice surprise


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BTW...
Not for me. Gettin’ shipped out tonight.


----------



## tomee2

Awesome!


----------



## sillyak

I'll post a NGD thread when it's in my hands... along with a picture of me in high school rocking a Kelly.


----------



## Verne

Bear in mind that all carriers are behind because of the increase of volume due to Christmas, coupled with COVID.  This is a NIGHTMARE of a Christmas season for all carriers. I know, because I am one. Let the receiver know it's going to be in the vicinity of 4 days. Maybe more, lucky if it's less.


----------



## Diablo

Good score, and nice teamwork 

that guitar was making me sad that it wasnt being enjoyed.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Diablo said:


> Good score, and nice teamwork
> 
> that guitar was making me sad that it wasnt being enjoyed.
> View attachment 341361


That’s why I felt it was my duty to go above and beyond. Plus the fact that I was the one who posted it here.


----------

